# Is this against the law?



## Shambalah (Jun 19, 2005)

If you know someone through a site like this who you've told nothing personal about, except your name, who later tells you that he knows everything about you and has planned to come to your college to find you, then later post a thread giving your route from his and his plans of getting to your place of destination, is this breaking the law? 

I know an ex- policeman but would have to wait until tonight to ask him.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't know that it's against the law, but I can just about guarantee that it's against the rules of the site. I'd report him to them; and they can most likely provide authorities with any information (i.e., IP address, logs, etc.) in case it was needed.


----------



## Shambalah (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for your quick reply, Kung. 
I'll find the post that refer to this and do that. Thank you.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

That info is all on the web with just your name.No biggie to find it.

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

finding information that is in the "public domain" is not illegal.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Finding information isn't illegal, no; but telling someone you're going to use that to come find them, and then further intimidating them is just wrong, and probably against the site's rules, even if not technically illegal.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

Finding info that is public domain is not illegal true but STALKING is.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

First rule of using the internet: Never give out your WHOLE name!! If anything asks for my whole name on the internet, I LEAVE IT ALONE.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

On the flip side of that coin... If i have been talking to someone on line to the point they want to talk on the phone. I absolutely expect a full name and i absolutely will go to whitepages.com to check it out. I will even do a reverse phone number check to see if they are who they are saying they are. In this day and information age, I'd just assume that people can find out anything they want to find out.

If you don't want them having an address, make sure it's unpublished. If you don't want them having a phone number use a calling card.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh and Shambalah. I know the situation of which you speak, you were in a communication stage and finding out about each other from each other, then just because he rejected you, you're blowing things out of the water. 
IMO... that's about like having sex on a date and then crying rape the next day.


----------



## Shambalah (Jun 19, 2005)

DKW, nobody knows the real situation, but hey, that's murky water under the bridge now. Time to paddle my oars upstream.


----------

